# Mitzi Skiff 17 fuel line



## Bryan Maloney (Jun 29, 2019)

hey guys, just picked up a Mitzi 17. The previous owner used a small 3 gallon tank in one of the rear storage compartments. My understanding is that the fuel tank should be up front. What’s the size of the tank it comes with from Mitzi? Where does the fuel line run? FYI I’m running a Yamaha 50 2 stroke.


----------



## Chris F (Nov 28, 2018)

I have a 16’ Mitzi with 40 Etec and it has a 10 gallon tank up front. Hope that helps


----------



## Chris F (Nov 28, 2018)

Oh and fuel line runs in a “trench” under the floor deck going from the back has a access in the center console and access under the bow deck


----------



## Bryan Maloney (Jun 29, 2019)

Chris F said:


> Oh and fuel line runs in a “trench” under the floor deck going from the back has a access in the center console and access under the bow deck


Thanks Chris. I ran the boat for the first time this weekend. Definitely putting the tank back up front, the 3 gallon tank isn’t cutting it. I’ll probably go for a 9 or 10 gallon. Any recommendations on a low profile tank? Have a pic of yours?


----------



## Chris F (Nov 28, 2018)

I’m not sure of the brand but for sure you’re going to want a bigger tank


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

I am running with 2 6 gallon tanks up front.

Joe


----------



## Flyguy22 (Feb 23, 2008)

I switch between a portable 3 gallon and 6 gallon tank up front, sometimes both. Depends on length of run and how shallow I want to draft. I used to carry both tanks in the center rear hatch. moved them back up front for storage reasons. 17 Mitzi 60etec


----------

